# HP Pavilion G6 2016TX Review



## JoJo (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought is from Homeshop18 for 38k
here is the specs and review:

Processor: 			Intel core i5 2.5GHz, Turbo boost up to 3.1GHz
RAM: 				4GB
Dedicated Graphics: 	1 GB ATI Radeon 7670M HD 
Shared Graphics: 		Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
Hard Disk: 			500GB @5400rpm

Windows System Ratings:
Processor 		Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz 7.1 		5.2 
Memory 		(RAM) 4.00 GB 						                5.9 
Graphics 		Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 				                5.2 
Gaming graphics 	2767 MB Total available graphics memory 		                6.5 
Primary hard disk 	333GB Free (445GB Total) 				                5.9 


15.6 inch screen with 1366x768 resolution display is good , very bright, too bright actually, I never use it at full always use it at around 80%

The audio quality is good; it has Altec Lansing Speakers with Dolby Advanced Audio, good for listening to music, watching movies etc.

The gaming performance is pretty good too, I haven't played many games yet but, tried NFS MW 2 (2012) and it ran pretty smoothly on normal settings.

and yeah, no heating problem at all. In fact the lappy is pretty cool most of the times, when I play games, it gets a little warm but the internal fan can handle it, for now... maybe later when I play more graphic intensive games I might require a cooling pad too.

The keyboard is good, keys are fine, but the Arrow keys are just weird. they are disproportionate in size, the up and down key are very very small. n left right keys are unusually large, will take some time to get used to that.

Good Battery backup, on full charge it shows 4 hrs battery backup for high performance mode, and on power saver mode, it shows 6 hrs, which is pretty good for a 6cell battery

It has 2 USB 3.0 slots on the left and 1 USB 2.0 on the right.

Webcam is of average quality 0.3 MP not too good images, just okay-ish quality.

The laptop came along with Windows 7 Home Basic, would be upgrading to Win 7 Ultimate or Win 8 soon 

Have been using this for almost a week now, its a good choice!


----------

